# What I should be doing....



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2008)

What i should be doing is working on my new web site! Not sitting here reading new posts and procrastinating getting it done, I haven't done half of the stuff I should be doing. I am so far behind, I see my own butt :wacko: ! But I don't wanna work   !


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah actualy me too! i have an unfinished site! can anyone kick me under my butt please?


----------



## Ian (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't worry Becky, procrastination is the key to success  

If you need any help with your webby, don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 13, 2008)

god dont remind me! im in the same boat!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> god dont remind me! im in the same boat!


lets make sure it doesnt sink.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2008)

If that wasn't bad enough sitting here on the forum, I put my head on my arms and fell asleep!  . Now I am so behind I can hardly see myself when I look backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! :angry:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

Look at me right now. Here I am at 1 in the morning sitting at the computer because I can't sleep as I had a cup of very strong coffee at 11. My parents and my brother are asleep and I am very, very bored. *sigh* &lt;_&lt;


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

i feel your pain as i,m usualy up till 5 AM


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i feel your pain as i,m usualy up till 5 AM


Oooo... How do you wake up in the morning?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

i wake up 2 PM. and i,m talking about holliday times


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow! Well I have a holiday for a week so I'm going to try to do that!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

oh my reccors is awake till 3 PM


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> oh my reccors is awake till 3 PM


Wow!  Mine is only until 1pm


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

i,m like a bat.. awake at night and asleep on day


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 18, 2008)

Heh heh, dad is the total opposite of that. He sleeps at 10 and wakes up at 5 am or earlier.


----------

